# Wanted: 3 BR Poconos May 15-17 or May 29-31



## blazin4qb (Apr 19, 2015)

Looking for a villa that sleeps at least 8 people and will be booked for one week. thank you


----------



## Normita (Apr 19, 2015)

*Poconos in May*

I have sent you a P.M. about this rental.

Norma


----------

